# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  جایگزینی mysql به جای mongodb

## ghasemloo

سلام دوستان
من تو نودجی اس مبتدی هستم و 
یه سوال برام پیش امده ، اونم اینه که
اگه بخوایم بجای mongodb از mysql استفاده کنیم
آیا سرعت نودجی اس پایین نمی اد یا نود جی اس می تونه بصورت کامل از mysql  پشتیبانی کنه ؟
و سوال دیگه ای که دارم اینکه آیا زبان بهتری که دارای آینده باشه به غیر از php   وفریم ورک لاراول و نودجی اس در زمینه طراحی وب هست ؟؟ ا
پیشاپیش ممنونم از پاسخ ها تون !!!

----------


## plague

مشکلی نداره برای کار کردن با mysql پشتیبانی هم میکنه کامل 
سرعت بیشتر بستگی به بهینه بودن کد داره نه زبان 
آینده رو کسی نمیتونه پیش بینی کنه .... زبون های زیادی اومدن و رفتن مثل روبی ولی php ماندگار و پر استفاده بوده و هست

----------

